# ISA CCST or other instrumentation tech certificates



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

mburtis said:


> So I am just starting an apprenticeship towards my journeyman license but I'm also looking into working towards a certification of some sort in the instrumentation and control systems area. I've been around controls quite a bit on a component level from my time as an engineer. This is the main area I'm interested in and the most applicable to my job, as i work in a water treatment plant. I want to find a certificate that really means something, not take a two hour class and here you go. The ISA CCST program seems to be pretty strenuous, it also seems to be fairly widely accepted in the water plant sector.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with this program. Or possibly recommend a different program. The way I'm looking at this is that my journeyman license is my license to work on electrical stuff safely, the instrument tech certificate says that i actually know what I'm doing working on this type of stuff. Wyoming only has a general journeyman license so the same license applies to hacking in housing developments or building complicated control panels. Getting some sort of certificate is a way of differentiating myself from others. Plus I work for a city so certificates make it a lot easier to get more money. I'm open to thoughts.


CSST is fine if you want to box yourself in to waterworks. EPRI is the way to go if you want something more portable. That's what I carried until it expired last year and I will be renewing it soon.


----------



## Cboy514 (Jul 9, 2016)

What epri course would you recommend that would be equivalent to the ccst course.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

In Canada there's trade certification for Instrumentation and Controls Technician.


----------



## Cboy514 (Jul 9, 2016)

I know there is a certification for instrumentation. I'm an industrial electrician and we touch a lot of stuff that carries over. I'm looking to take a course to get further knowledge. So I can challenge the exam.


----------

